# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [06-07-17] Ultimate Multi Tool - LG - Initial Release

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - LG v0.1 Innovative and Intelligent*      _Currently Supported Features:_ * - Write Firmware
- Read Firmware
- Firmware Extractor*   _Supported Firmware Formats:_ *- KDZ
- DZ
- TOT
- ULF (Ultimate LG Firmware)*   _Tested Models:_ - D820
- D821
- K520DY
- K420DS
- M250I   *Write Firmware*
- You can write TOT / DZ / KDZ / ULF Firmware.
- Write firmware should work on almost all phones.   *Read Firmware*
- You can read firmware in _ULF (Ultimate LG Firmware)_ format.
- ULF firmware can be used to flash phones.
- New signed phones may not work with this firmware as they need sign data, which resides in KDZ only.   *KDZ Extractor*
- You can extract files from KDZ firmware eg. DZ file.   *Firmware Extractor*
- You can extract any partition from DZ, TOT or ULF format.
- It may be useful for advance users.   *Prepare XML (rawprogram0.xml)*
- You can create QFIL compatible _rawprogram0.xml_ using this feature.
- For boot repair purpose, you can untick system, userdata, cache etc, and generate XML with rest of files.     * This is just an initial release.*  * More features and options will be added in next update.*     *IMEI Repair / FRP is already supported in Ultimate GSM Module.
Those and other features will be moved to this new module step by step.*    *Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *    *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN    / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO    ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR    ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE    RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED    IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
 WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     *    *PLEASE    DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND    SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.   
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

